# Smelly beef?



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Was at a friends house earlier and she cooked up some pre-formed burgers for the kids lunch. You know the box of burgers you buy at Wal Mart and the like?

Thing is they have so much fat in them once she's done cooking there's more grease than meat in the pan. Worse yet, the grease STINKS! It's been a pretty long time since I had anything like pre made burgers so maybe they always stunk? Anyone know what's up with that?


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I have found that the longer you are away from industrial foods, the more shocking it can be. Yes, they probably always stunk. 

I've told this story before on here (I think) but a long time ago, when it first came out, we drank that hazzlenut creamer in the dairy case. We switched years and years ago (we milk dairy cows and goats now) but one day for whatever reason I bought my sister and I a little thing of it "for a treat", I have no idea why, just did. So the next morning we added it to our coffee, now we use to love this stuff, but we ended up having to throw out the coffee, it was that bad. Taste (and smell) buds can change!


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Its probably ammonia treated. I can always tell ammonia treated beef, it stinks, taste terrible, and has a funky consistency when cooked.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/31/us/31meat.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I'm glad I didn't have any. My daughter (was on a play date) had about 3 bites and decided she was full....


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Old bull meat, most likely.
Which is why even though we cann't grow our owm meat we buy bulk cuts and grind it our selves.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I find that almost everything in the store states funny now. Even Hostess Cupcakes.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ditto to the idea of eating real food changes your perceptions. We've been sugar and wheat free almost six months, and an indulgence in a cookie now results in the thought, "Why did I think these tasted good?"


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't know I think it's scrapes.I can't eat the stuff since I got my gall badder removed, makes me sick.:hand: Most processed stuff stinks to me.


----------



## demeter (Jul 15, 2010)

Bought those suckers several years ago. They funked up the whole house.

Demeter


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Has anyone seen this?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wshlnRWnf30[/ame]

Pretty gross.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

If you look at the box they came in, it probably has "ingredients". It isn't even 100% beef anymore. And most people take them right from the freezer to skillet or grill, which doesn't do anything for their flavor or texture, either. I bought those frozen patties once for a get together to save the time of making patties. They were so crappy, I said never again.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

i made the mistake once, of buying a box of beef patties.

They said BEEF patties right on the front of the box. They seemed a really good price. $6 for 24 of them.

When I put them in the freezer I saw the ingredient list....

I about barfed. There was nothing in there I would of considered edible meat. THere was also MSG, and other things. It was made with hearts and nasty stuff like that. I threw them away. I wasted $6 but there was NO WAY I'd cook and eat that.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Along these lines about the nice things in burger patties...
http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...ey-ammonia-based-pink-slime-in-hamburger-meat


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

I went to my mom and dads house the other day just after they had finished making dinner. When I walked in the door it smelled like fish. When I asked what kinda fish they made, dad said it wasn't fish, it was steak! I smelled the drippings and yep, smelled like fish. Yuck. Dad got it at SAMs cause it was a good price.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I really love home-processed venison. When we DO buy ground beef, we get a large roast and have it ground into burger. I refuse to buy pre-packaged ground "beef" because I know what's in it. It's a shame we have to fear our food.


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

The other day, at Wally World, just walking by the meat counter made me ill. The whole place smelled like rotten meat. I had to leave before I got really ill. My neighbor works for them, and she says she never eats their stuff. Yuk.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I wouldn't speculate about this but so many people I personally know have lost their sense of smell. And sure it could happen as a natural reaction to environmental and health factors, but it's becoming more prevelant in the society of folks I hang out with, and that includes my husband. He does most of the cooking here and I've had to direct his attention to a few bad food smells he didn't detect. At first he was very defensive when I did this, but now he's learned the hard way that I'm always right.

So, how many people out there have lost their sense of smell? And would your sense of taste be reliable enough to protect you from making poor food choices?


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome to walmart meat. nasty stuff.


----------

